# VE Pro and Cubase question



## EmmCeeSq (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi all,

I've just migrated DAWs - using Cubase and VE pro. All has gone pretty well, although I'm running into a problem with VE pro. On my previous setup, whenever I loaded a project into Cubase (with VE pro open) Cubase would automatically load the associated instances into VE pro. This isn't happening on my new machine, and it would be helpful when loading old projects etc, and it's also a setting I'd like to understand. Neither the old or the new VE pro templates are de-coupled, and both are set to 'preserved'. I can't find a setting to control this behaviour - any ideas?

Thanks so much

Mike


----------

